# Dovre 400



## Niq (Sep 10, 2012)

I was just given a Dovre 400 direct vent lp gas stove.
I was wondering if it was possible to put a thermostat on it.


----------



## Heatsource (Sep 11, 2012)

Niq said:


> I was just given a Dovre 400 direct vent lp gas stove.
> I was wondering if it was possible to put a thermostat on it.


 
yes, it uses the basic robertshaw valve (if memory serves) connect 18g 2 strand wire to the top and bottom terminal of the valve.
if it has the sit valve, wiring is the same.
dave


----------



## Niq (Sep 11, 2012)

You just made my day Dave.

Thanks!


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 20, 2012)

A1Stoves.com said:


> yes, it uses the basic robertshaw valve (if memory serves) connect 18g 2 strand wire to the top and bottom terminal of the valve.
> if it has the sit valve, wiring is the same.
> dave


 

The better description of the connections would be the two terminals designated TH & TH-TP (or TP-TH), where TH can be thought of as THermostat...Just sayin...Also, make sure you purchase a Millivolt (mV) thermostat...


----------



## Heatsource (Sep 26, 2012)

good point there Bob


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 9, 2012)

Most certainly. I have one that I added a after market remote(heat n glo) that has thermostat and timer etc. Great stove. My CL buy of the year for $100 in enamel Blue with venting. Great backup for my pellet stoves as it needs no power or for additional heat boost when the thermometer goes way south. Well worth putting a fan on it too.


----------

